# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أول سعودية تحصل على الجنسية الإسرائيلية

## ملكة سبأ

بدون تعليق وبالصور .. أول سعودية تحصل على الجنسية الإسرائيلية

::

(أول سعودية تحصل على الجنسية الإسرائيلية)



لم يكن قرار الشابة السعودية آلاء خلف ، ابنة مدينة جدة ..
بالرحيل عن السعودية وترك كل شيء وراءها والقدوم الى اسرائيل ..
للعيش في مدينة الطيرة مع زوجها يوسف سمارة ..
لم يكن قرارا سهلا، وهي لا زالت تذكر بكاء والدتها المرير ..
حين ودعتها اخر مرة قبل سنتين في المطار !
ورغم مشاهد الحزن التي خلفها البعد والغربة عن البيت والاهل والوطن ..
إلا أن آلاء سعيدة جداً في حياتها التي اختارتها مع زوجها يوسف وابنتها لمار ..
علما بأنها تحن الى امور كثيرة في جدة ..
فهي لا يمكن أن تنسى البيت والحارة وغرفتها التي تركت فيها كل الذكريات.

آلاء التي حصلت مؤخرا على شهادة الصيدلة ..
تفتح قلبها على مصراعيه وتتحدث عن العيش في مدينة الطيرة ..
وتجري مقارنات بين المجتمع العربي المحلي وبين المجتمع السعودي ..
'الذي يحب مظاهر الفخامة' ..
وتؤكد انها بدأت رويدا رويدا تتعرف على الدجاج والقطط والكلاب ..
التي كانت تخاف منها في السعودية ..
ولم تكن تلتقي بها سوى في مكان واحد هو حديقة الحيوانات!
ها هي الاء خلف من جدة، التي اصبحت مواطنة اسرائيلية بكل معنى الكلمة ..
تحدثكم عن نفسها وعن زوجها وبيتها في الطيرة وفي جدة ..
وعن حلمها بأن يعم السلام حتى تتمكن من زيارة اهلها بشكل حر متى تريد.

حب في الجامعة
لا زالت آلاء عيسى خلف ..
ابنة مدينة جدة في السعودية سابقا وابنة مدينة الطيرة في المثلث حاليا..
تذكر جيداً اللقاء الأول الذي جمع بينها وبين زوجها يوسف سمارة من الطيرة..
حين كانا طالبين على مقاعد الدراسة في كلية الصيدلة في جامعة البتراء..
في العاصمة الاردنية عمان.

يوسف لمحها على المدرج في قاعة المحاضرات، وأعجب بها وبشخصيتها ..
وسرح بخياله بعيدا، وأدرك انها هي تلك الفتاة التي يبحث عنها شريكة لحياته ..
لم يفهم يوسف من المحاضرة كثيرا بقدر فهمه لحقيقة واحدة ..
هي انه معجب بتلك الفتاة حتى النخاع !!!
كل جوانحه خفقت بشدة حينما رآها جالسة على مقعدها في المحاضرة ..
تستذكر آلاء تفاصيل من اللقاء الاول الذي جمعها مع زوجها يوسف قائلة ..
تعرفت على يوسف في الجامعة حيث كنا في محاضرة..
رآني فأعجبته ومن ثم تعرف عليّ ..
وتحدث اليّ وجها لوجه وتعرف علي وتطورت العلاقة فخطبنا وتزوجنا ..
تعرفت عليه عام 2000 وخطبنا في عام 2003 في فندق القدس عمان ..
وتزوجنا في 2005 في الطيرة !

فرح اهل جدة واهل الطيرة في عمان


الطريق الى حفل الزفاف كانت مرصوفة بمشاق كثيرة ..
إذ أن أهل آلاء لم يوافقوا في بادئ الأمر على العلاقة بين يوسف والاء ..
ورفضوها بشدة نظراً للقبلية الموجودة ..
إلى درجة انهم حاولوا ان ينقلوا الاء من الجامعة التي تدرس فيها مع يوسف ..
وفي وقت لاحق قرروا أن ينقلوها من المدينة نفسها..
الخوف على مصير ابنتهم كان يلازمهم ليل نهار ..
وأصبح هذا الموضوع يشكل مصدر قلق دائم لهم ..
إلا أن آلاء قررت ان تحسم مصير مستقبلها بيديها ..
بدعم كبير من زوجها يوسف ..
الذي لطالما شحنها بوجبات دسمة من الحب والدفء والدعم اللامحدود ..
تقول الاء مستذكرة تلك الايام التي جلست فيها اوقاتا طويلة تقنع اهلها باختيارها ..
قائلة : لقد عارض ورفض اهلي بشدة موضوع ارتباطي مع يوسف..
وبدأوا يضغطون علي قبل الخطوبة ان نبتعد وكانوا خائفين ..
خاصة أنه لا يوجد سلام بين الدولتين ..
وكثيرا ما تساءلوا وسألوني ماذا ستفعلين هناك لوحدك ؟ ..
وهم يعرفون أنني اخجل كثيرا ، وخافوا عليّ ان اضيع ..
ولكن بعد ان تعرفوا على اهل يوسف اطمأنوا عليّ وتغيرت الصورة ..
وتستطرد آلاء قائلة حول تهديد أهلها لها في مرحلة من المراحل بحرمانها من التعليم ..
وتقول : كانت هناك فترة ، كاد يجبرني أهلي على نقلي إلى جامعة غير الجامعة ..
التي يتعلم فيها يوسف او حتى في بلد اخر ، ولكنني صممت انا ويوسف ..
وقال لي يوسف ان لا ابتعد ..
وكنت اخبره بكل شيء بالهاتف ..
وكان يشجعني ويقول لي باننا سنكون من نصيب بعض ..
وبدأت اتحدث مع والدي ووالدتي بمنطق العقل والتفكير المتزن ..
فيهدأون قليلا ولكن عندما يعودون ويتذكروا الغربة تعود المشاكل مرة اخرى..
وتمضي آلاء في الحديث قائلة ..
كانت هناك مشاكل بسبب خوفهم من الغربة فقط ..
كانوا يقولون لي ان البنت امام اهلها ليست كمن هي بعيدة عن أهلها ..
خصوصا أنه من الصعب رؤيتهم ..
وتابعت الاء قائلة عن قرار مجيئها إلى اسرائيل ..
القرار كان صعبا جدا بالنسبة لي وبالنسبة لأهلي أيضاً ..
لكن كان أهل يوسف قد ذهبوا إلى الاردن وتعرفوا بأهلي ..
وعندما تعرف اهلي على اهل يوسف اطمأنوا ولم يخافوا من أن اتغرّب ..
مع العلم ان الامر كان صعبا إلا انني تعودت في النهاية .. 
في البداية كان الوضع صعبا !! 
وكنت خائفة خاصة انني سأحضر الى بلد لا اعرف عنه شيئا ..
وأول مرة ازوره ولكن الحمد لله بعد ان حضرت الى هنا تأقلمت مع الوضع ..
وكل شيء سار على ما يرام' .

حفل زفاف يوسف والاء كان حفلا غاية في التميز ..
أقيم في قاعة فندق القدس في عمان ، بحضور نحو 100 مدعو من جدة ومن الطيرة ..
من الاقارب والاصدقاء ..
ولم تكن القاعة تتسع لفرحة العروسين وهما يريان الاهل يحيطون بهما ..
يرقصون على نغمات الموسيقى ويصفقون ويزفونهما إلى عش الزوجية ..
فكان العرس بمثابة لوحة امتزجت فيها العادات والتعبيرات المتعددة ..
المعبرة عن فرحة السعوديين والطيراويين ..
تلك الفرحة الغامرة التي لا زالت مطبوعة في ذاكرة العروسين وأهلهما.!!

'انا الاء خلف من جدة في السعودية '

لا شك أن الحديث عن امرأة سعودية ، تعيش في اسرائيل ..
وباتت اليوم تحمل الهوية الاسرائيلية ايضا ..
هو امر غير عادي وفيه الكثير من التحدي ..
ولكن بالنسبة ليوسف والاء كل شيء اصبح واقعا وحقيقيا ..
بعدما اجتازا سوية كافة الحواجز والصعوبات ودافعا بشدة عن علاقتهما ..
ولم يسمحا لاي شيء ان يهدمها ..
تعرفنا الاء في السطور القليلة القادمة على نفسها وعلى عائلتها في جدة ..
وعائلتها في الطيرة ، قائلة :'انا الاء خلف من جدة في المملكة العربية السعودية ,,
وحضرت الى عائلة زوجي يوسف في الطيرة وهي عائلة عبد الفتاح سمارة..
وتمضي الاء في حديثها قائلة :' نجحت حديثا في امتحان الصيدلة النهائي ..
وحصلت على رخصة لمزاولة مهنة الصيدلة ..
وانا وابحث حاليا عن عمل في مجال تخصصي' ..
سألت الاء ان كانت تشعر بانها تنازلت عن امور معينة ..
كونها قررت القدوم الى اسرائيل والعيش هنا ..
فردت قائلة :' لا انا لم اتنازل عن شيء ..
ربما العادات في بلادي ليست كما هي هنا ..
ولكن يجب على الانسان ان يتأقلم لكي يعرف كيف يعيش ..
ربما اكون قد ضحيت بأهلي وانني لن اراهم ..
ولكن كنت بين نارين كوني تعرفت على يوسف ..
وعرفت اخلاقه الحميدة وعرفت عائلته ..
وفي النهاية على الانسان ان يضحي بشيء ..
الحمد لله انا ارى اهلي في الاردن في كل صيف ..
واتحدث اليهم بالهاتف وأتواصل معهم عبر الانترنت ..
صحيح ان الوضع صعب وان الانسان بحاجة لرؤية اهله ..
الا انني اعتدت على هذا الامر' ..
كيف شعرت عندما حزمت حقائبك تاركة غرفتك في البيت ..
استعدادا للانتقال الى الطيرة ؟ 
اصعب لحظة في حياتي هذه اللحظة ..
كانت لحظة صعبة جدا ، وعندما رافقني والدي ووالدتي الى المطار ..
هذا الشيء كان صعبا لا انساه ..
حتى ان والدتي لم يكن بامكانها الوقوف على قدميها لشدة تأثرها ومن كثرة البكاء ..
وانا كذلك كان موقفي صعبا جدا .!!

تعترف الاء خلف ..
ان مخاوفا كثيرة راودتها قبل القدوم الى الطيرة..
خاصة ما يتعلق بالصورة التي رسمتها في ذهنها لاسرائيل ..
وكل ما يتعلق بالوضع غير المستقر وغير الآمن ..
تقول الاء :' في البداية كنت اخاف مما اسمع واعرف عن اسرائيل ..
كان كل ما يخطر في بالي هنا هو الحرب وكل الامور التي كنت اراها على شاشة التلفاز ..
حتى طريقة العيش لم اكن اعرف كيف هي ..
وكنت ارسم شيئا ما في خيالي ووجدت شيئا اخر مختلفا تماما ..
بلدة لا اعرفها ، ولكن الحمد لله ليس كما كنت اتصور .. 
كنت اتصور حالة حرب ويهود ومشاكل ..
ولكن تبيّن لي غير ذلك !!
حتى ان اهلي في السعودية والمواطنين السعوديين يعتقدون كما كنت اعتقد ..
ولكن انا اخبرتهم بطبيعة الحياة هنا وكيف هو شكلها ..
وبدأوا يأخذون المعلومات عن المعيشة هنا مني.

'انا غريبة لكن لا اشعر بالغربة '



اذا جربتم البحث عن كلمة غربة في قاموس الاء فلن تجدونها ..
لان الاء ورغم كونها تعيش في الغربة ، بعيدا عن اهلها وبيتها ووطنها ..
الا انها لا تشعر بالغربة ، على العكس تماما ..
فهي تؤكد بانها تعيش وسط اهلها .. 
تقول الاء :' صحيح انني ابتعدت عن اهلي الا ان الله عوضني ببيت عمي ..
فهم لا يقصّرون معي بتاتا وكل ما اطلبه اجده ..
وهم بمثابة والدي ووالدتي واشكوهم همي ومشاكلي ..
وكما قلت انني ابتعدت عن اهلي الا ان الله عوضني بأهل اخرين'.؟
وتابعت الاء قائلة :' انهم يهتمون بي كثيرا ..
عمي وخالتي لا يحبان ان يلمحاني متضايقة ابدا ..
وهما يتعاطفان معي ، واذا واجهتني مشاكل او تضايقت من شيء ..
اقول لهما وهما يحلان لي كل المشاكل ولا يقصران بي ويهتمان بشؤوني .. 
اذن انت سعيدة هنا ؟. 
'الحمد لله ، بصراحة انا سعيدة جدا. العائلة هنا مترابطة وكأنهم عائلة واحدة ..
وانا لا اشعر هنا بالغربة ابدا '..
ما هو اكثر شيء لفت انتباهك في الطيرة وفي البلاد عامة ؟
الترابط بين الناس ، وهذا ما لا نجده في السعودية ..
هناك كل شخص في حاله ولا احد يعرف الاخر ، بينما هنا الترابط موجود ..
واذا حدثت مناسبة ما تجد الكل يذهب اليها ، سواء في الافراح او الاحزان ..
وفي السعودية هذا الامر غير موجود ،حيث لا يوجد ترابط بين الناس ..
ولا نعرف اي شيء حتى عن جارنا ، بينما هنا الترابط موجود ، وهذا شيء جميل .!!!!

المقارنة بين مدينة جدة الكبيرة ومدينة الطيرة الصغيرة

هل أجريت مقارنة او حاولت اجراء مقارنة بينك وبين نفسك بين المدينة الكبيرة جدة ..
التي نشأت وترعرعت وكبرت فيها وبين الطيرة التي قررت ان تواصلي عيشك فيها ؟
اول ما حضرت الى هنا قمت بهذه المقارنة ..
حيث خرجت في السيارة واكتشفت امورا كثيرة ..
جدة مدينة كبيرة والطيرة صغيرة ، لكن هناك اختلافات بين البلدين ..
واكثر ما لفت انتباهي هو الترابط القائم بين الناس هنا ..
كما وانك ترى بان جميع الناس هنا يدا واحدة .
تشعر الاء بشوق كبير الى اهلها ..
كما وتشعر بحنينها الى غرفتها والى الحي الذي كبرت فيه ..
تقول الاء ، ردا على سؤالنا عن اكثر ما تحن اليه في عروس البحر الاحمر - جدة ..
قائلة :'اكثر ما اشتاق اليه هو بيتنا واهلي وغرفتي واشتاق للحي ..
اشتاق الى الاجواء هناك ، واشتاق الى اخوالي الذين يسكن جميعهم في السعودية ..
انا ارى اهلي في الاردن لكنني لا ارى اخوالي منذ ان خرجت من السعودية ..
اشتاق اليهم كثيرا واحيانا اتحدث اليهم بالهاتف ولكن اشتاق الى رؤيتهم'.
متى قمت بزيارة الى جدة اخر مرة ؟
اخر مرة زرت فيها جدة كانت قبل سنتين ..
قبل الزواج وقبل ان احضر الى هنا ..
ودعت جدة جيدا حيث كنت هناك لمدة اربعة اشهر .
هل كان لديك شعور عندما ودعت جدة انك لن تعودي اليها ؟
نعم ، حتى انني كنت ابكي طيلة الوقت ..
اذ من الصعب جدا علي ان اترك المكان الذي ولدت فيه ..
يوسف انسان جيد وشعرت انه بالفعل يريدني وكان متفوقا في الجامعة ..
وكان واضحا انه انسان جدي احبني بصدق وأرادني زوجة له ..
وأحببنا بعضنا هناك في الاردن واضطررت للتضحية .

' احب بحر جدة '



ما هي الامور التي تحبين ان تتحدثي عنها في جدة وستبقى راسخة على جدران ذاكرتك ؟
احب البحر في جدة ، كورنيش جدة جميل جدا ..
اجمل الجلسات تكون في وقت المغرب في الصيف ..
طيلة السنة الطقس حار في جدة فنادرا ما تسقط الامطار هناك ..
ولكن هنا ترى جميع الفصول ..
هل كان تأقلمك مع الواقع الجديد سريعا ؟ 
تأقلمت بسرعة والحمد لله ..
مع انني لم اكن اشعر انني سأتأقلم بهذه السرعة لانني اعرف شخصيتي ..
فانا من النوع الخجول وأخاف ايضا ..
ولكن عندما حضرت الى هنا تأقلمت بسرعة ..
لان العائلة استقبلتني بحفاوة وهذا ما جعلني اتأقلم بسرعة ..
حتى ان زوجي استغرب من تأقلمي السريع .. 
الناس هنا جيدون ، وعندما يعرفون انني غريبة ..
اشعر انهم يتعاملون معي بشكل مختلف ..
وكلهم يريدون ان يتعرفوا عليّ ومنهم من يستقبلني في بيته .
كيف تقيّمين تجربة العيش هنا بعد الاقامة سنتين في الطيرة ؟
الحمد لله للاحسن وكلما مرت فترة اشعر بشكل افضل ..
صراحة انا احببت العيش هنا ، رغم انني من النوع الذي يخاف كثيرا .

انا لم اكن اتصور ان اصل الى هذه الدرجة من التأقلم ..
فانا اخجل وأخاف كثيرا . حتى انني اخاف من الدجاج والقطط والفراش والكلاب ..
ففي السعودية لا نحتك بالحيوانات ولا نلمسها ..
وفقط نراها في حديقة الحيوانات وانا اربي ابنتي على ان تلمس الحيوانات ..
فالرفق بالحيوانات شيء جميل .

'مواطنة اسرائيلية بشرطين '

معروف ان موضوع الهوية موضوع شائك في اسرائيل ..
فكيف كان مشوارك بالحصول على الهوية الاسرائيلية ؟ 
اوكلنا محاميا يهوديا ، ووقف معنا من اول المشوار وتم اصدار هوية لي بعد ستة شهور ..
والمحامي كان ممتازا ، وقد دلوني عليه من وزارة الداخلية ..
انا مواطنة اسرائيلية ولكن ممنوع ان انتخب او ارشح نفسي .
كيف تقضين وقتك ،الى حين تجدين مكان عمل ؟
ابقى في بيت عمي ، يخرج يوسف الى العمل وابدأ بالاعمال المنزلية ..
وانهي عملي في البيت واذهب الى بيت عمي لتناول الغداء ..
وانتظر يوسف عندما يأتي ومن ثم يذهب للوردية الثانية فيما أبقى وابنتي في بيت عمي ..
واذهب ايضا الى اعمام يوسف فهم جيراننا ..
اجلس مع بنات عمه فهن من اجيالي ونتسلى معا ونتحدث سوية ..
نتجول في الطيرة ونذهب الى كفار سابا للتسوق .

الكبسة والرز البرياني ... اكلتان سعوديتان مشهورتان



تصطحبنا الاء الى جولة في المطبخ السعودي ..
وتحدثنا ردا على سؤالنا ان كانت تمارس طهي الاكلات السعودية ..
وان كان ثمة فروقات في الاكلات ..
قائلة :' انا احضّر الفطور ، ولكن الغداء نتناوله في بيت عمي .. 
بالنسبة للاكلات ، ففي السعودية هناك الكبسة السعودية ..
وهناك طبخات اجنبية نظرا لوجود الاجانب بكثرة هناك ..
ولكن الاكلة المشهورة في السعودية هي الكبسة والرز البرياني ..
ايهما الذ الطبخات هنا ام الطبخات السعودية ؟ 
الطبخات هنا لذيذة ، والطبخات هناك ايضا لذيذة .
هل الاختلاف كبير بين المجتمع العربي المحلي هنا وبين المجتمع السعودي ..
من ناحية العادات والتقاليد وغيرها ؟
هناك فرق ، فهنا يعيشون على البساطة وخاصة في الاعراس ..
بينما في السعودية اهم شيء الفخامة في اعراسهم هذا الفرق في الاعراس ..
ومن ناحية اللباس يختلف ، فمثلا هناك لبس العباءة من العادات والتقاليد ..
هناك الكثير من الامور ، مثل اللغة ، فهناك اللغة العربية والانجليزية ..
هما اللغتان الدارجتان بينما هنا اللغة العبرية الى جانب العربية ..
ما يشكل صعوبة بالنسبة لي .
بماذا تحلمين ؟
ان يوفقني الله في حياتي وأبقى سعيدة في حياتي هنا ..
واحب ان اكمل دراستي ..
واهم شيء السلام بين اسرائيل والسعودية كي نتمكن من رؤيتهم ..
لان هذا مشكلة فكلما اردت ان اراهم يكون ذلك في الاردن في كل سنة ..
وعندما يتم السلام يستطيع الانسان الحضور بحرية متى شاء .
هل من الممكن ان نراك معتمرة او حاجة من اجل العودة الى جدة ؟
ان شاء الله . حتى انني تحدثت مع صديقاتي وطرحنا فكرة العمرة ..
فقلت لهن لم لا ، نعتمر وانتهز الفرصة لرؤية اهلي ايضا ..

::

( التقرير مقتبس عن صحيفة بانوراما )

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شكرا على نقل الخبر

----------


## ابو النجوم

مشكووووووورة ملكتنا على الخبر المفاجئ


تسلميييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## وردة البستان

شكرا خيتو على هذا النقل


تحياتي 
وردة البستان

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## ملكة سبأ

ساقي العطاشا ـ teeka400 ـ وردة البستان ـ المشاكسه .
كل الشكر والتقدير لمروركم الكريم ماننحرم من تواصلكم الطيب

----------


## shosh

يسلمو على الموضوع
لو اعرف بس وين بالطيرة كان رحت زرتها :toung:  
تحياتي

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> يسلمو على الموضوع
> 
> لو اعرف بس وين بالطيرة كان رحت زرتها 
> 
> تحياتي



من جد والله لوتعرفي مكانها تزوريها ؟
شكرا لتواجد الكريم اختي شوشو

----------


## shosh

بجد ازورها لاني فلسطينية !! 
عرب 48

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

وأنا أقرأ الموضوع حسيت أني أنا الغريبة مو هي

----------


## w_alwaheed

يسلمو على الخبر

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> بجد ازورها لاني فلسطينية !! 
> 
> 
> عرب 48



من جديد احيي تواجدك اختي شوشو  .وربي يحفظكم ويحميكم من كل سوء .
يمكن لو سألتي عن البنت السعودية آلاء في منطقة الطيرة رح تلاقي مين يدلك لأن قصتهم غيريبه .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اختي الؤلؤ المكنون ـ اخي الوحيد .
كل الشكر والتقدير لحضوركم الكريم

----------


## ليالي الخبر

مشكووره على النقل...

----------


## وردة عشق

يسلمو خيتي ملكة عالخبرية 
الله يعطيج الف عافية 
تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يسلمو* 

*اكيد  انه فلسطينيه الاصل  بس لانه في جده  عنده  جنسيه سعوديه * 

*والحين رجعة الى بلاده  اكيد  بتتقلم*

----------


## s3ana

> *يسلمو* 
> 
> *اكيد انه فلسطينيه الاصل بس لانه في جده عنده جنسيه سعوديه*  
> 
> *والحين رجعة الى بلاده اكيد بتتقلم*



الكلام الي تقوليه معقول جدا( Sweet Magik)


ملكة سبأ مشكوره على الطرح الرائع
تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*قصة  حلوة  وجميلة* 

*مشوار  حب انتهى  في عش الزوجية* 

*بعد ان تتزوج  البنت  تشعر  بالغربة حتى لو كانت في نفس البلد* 

*الذي يتواجد فيه  اهلها * 

*ولكن مع مرور الزمن  تصبح هي حالة مستقلة  مع زوجها  وابنائها* 

*وانتقالها للعيش  بقرب زوجها  في بلده  ((فلسطين  ))  الطيرة*

*شيئ جميل  وهذا هو الصح* 

*انما  لي  ملاحظة  على  المقابلة الصحفية  مع  ألاء  وهي تقول* 

*بانها  اسرائيلية   للاسف  هي  مواطنة  درجة ثانية * 

*اما ان الحياة طبيعية  والأمن مستتب  هذا كلام  صحفي* 

*ان الفلسطينيين داخل الارض المحتلة  لا يحصلوا على حقوقهم* 

*مثل اليهود  واتحدى  ان يستطيع اي منهم  وخاصة في القرى* 

*التي  تحيط في الطيرة  والمثلث  بشكل عام  ان يتظاهروا  او يحتجوا* 

*وهل  عزمي بشارة  الكاتب  والنائب في الكنيست الاسرائيلي  مجرم* 

*فقط لانه يطالب بحقوق  ابناء شعبة  اصبح ارهابيا ومطارد من السلطات الاسرائيلية* 

*هنيئا  لك  يا الاء   زواجك  واتمنى ان تعيشي  حياة سعيدة مع زوجك  وابنتك* 

*ولا يشرفنا الحصول على  الجنسية  الاسرائلية  من الدرجة الثانية  في  ارضنا* 

*فلسطين المحتلة* 

*واستغرب  كيف ان ابنتي  شوشو  لا تعرف  قرية الطيرة  وكل فلسطين  ليست بحجم * 

*مدينة كبيرة   والقرى الفلسطينية  معروفة   وموجودة  فقط  في الجليل   والمثلث * 

*واذا اردتي ابنتي  سوف  ادلك على الطريق  لو  شئتي * 


*والسلام* 

*محمود سعد*

----------

